# Solar powered SQ boombox?



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

I have an idea

Imagine a boombox, mono.

I'll use a 3-way passive crossover, MX-33, Morel. 

Biamped, it would be 2 ohms at around 125 Watts for a boombox

I have a 6" X 8" solar panel and 12 volt batter, trickle minder

I figured it would be easier to figure out a battery charger, at this point , than power supply. When you plug it in, it would only charge the battery that powers the boombox. 

I've got an extra morel tweeter and midrange for that croissover, I just need a 9 inch midbass for a portable, clean sounding boombox that will work anywhere

So...how the hell would I do this?


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Dec 29, 2008)

not sure how you will do this but it sounds like a pretty sweet project :thumbsup:


----------



## acencsu (Aug 21, 2008)

diyAudio Forums - The Boominator - another stab at the ultimate party machine - Page 1


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

I don't know that a solar pannel of that size could run a machine of that type.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Today's solar panels can be made out of plastic, thin-film and flexible like mylar. Just a matter of time before we can coat a car w/ it.


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

its a nice little panel. I can jump start a car in 20 minutes or so...once...not to say how dead the battery was...nevermind...*slinks away*

This amp is not only dead, its sold. I have lots of amps, still may be fun..


----------



## pieces (Dec 29, 2005)

wait are we talking car battery here? I wouldn't want to lug that boom box to my picnic.


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

no, but the battery is fairly large. Say 5 lbs, 3"X5"X5". 12V hobby battery...whatever that means.


----------



## DeconIV (Jul 14, 2007)

Do you know how many amps/watts the solar panels trickle? Generally something that size is around 6v +/-. You could use the panels to charge the battery, but generally from dead battery to someone usable is a couple hrs worth of charging. Nice idea though, I'd been tempted to put more of my stuff on panels, like cell/mp3/psp/lights. The more off the grid I can get, the better!


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

ive built 2 boomboxes in the last 2 years.

1 for louder with great sound, the other less loud but killer bass. 

they both are way better then store bought, louder, better sound and run a long time (20 hours+?)


did 1 with a seperate sub and this amp

3 CHANNEL 2.1 Subwoofer 12V Volt Amplifier Car RV Boat - eBay Power Amplifiers, Amplifiers, Audio, Electronics. (end time 28-Apr-09 22:19:02 AEST)


another with a sonic impact 2 channel and fostex drivers.

for $150 in parts and a couple hours you get killer portable sound instead of the cheapest parts/sound a manufacturer can put into a $90 box. .

well worth building 1.


garden/parties/beach/work i use mine all the time.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

ive built 2 boomboxes in the last 2 years.

1 for louder with great sound, the other less loud but killer bass. 

they both are way better then store bought, louder, better sound and run a long time (20 hours+?)


did 1 with a seperate sub and this amp

3 CHANNEL 2.1 Subwoofer 12V Volt Amplifier Car RV Boat - eBay Power Amplifiers, Amplifiers, Audio, Electronics. (end time 28-Apr-09 22:19:02 AEST)


another with a sonic impact 2 channel and fostex drivers.

for $150 in parts and a couple hours you get killer portable sound instead of the cheapest parts/sound a manufacturer can put into a $90 box. .

well worth building 1.


garden/parties/beach/work i use mine all the time.


----------



## Riveted1 (Oct 23, 2008)

60ndown said:


> ive built 2 boomboxes in the last 2 years.
> 
> 1 for louder with great sound, the other less loud but killer bass.
> 
> ...



Got pics and maybe a parts list??


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

Riveted1 said:


> Got pics and maybe a parts list??


somewhere yes, 

no time now


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

DeconIV said:


> Do you know how many amps/watts the solar panels trickle? Generally something that size is around 6v +/-. You could use the panels to charge the battery, but generally from dead battery to someone usable is a couple hrs worth of charging. Nice idea though, I'd been tempted to put more of my stuff on panels, like cell/mp3/psp/lights. The more off the grid I can get, the better!



Well its a big battery I've ran temporary radios off of the inerter for full days of camping. I would suppose I didn't use more volts than what this thing can charge butI never knew becaue I didn't really suspect I drained the battery. 

You bring up a very valid point though, for this venture, a class D would Ideal.

Does anybody see a need in a stereo boombox? I dunno how I missed this. The only thing I'm lacking is a trickle minder.


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

60ndown said:


> ive built 2 boomboxes in the last 2 years.
> 
> 1 for louder with great sound, the other less loud but killer bass.
> 
> ...



Were they battery powered?

And to clarify my other statement in where I used it in similar battery powered circumstance, it was computer speakers and mp3 player so WAY less of a draw than theis would be.


----------



## hosstyle (Apr 28, 2009)

need to get patent before someone makes a lot of money on your idea.....


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

AWC said:


> Were they battery powered?
> 
> And to clarify my other statement in where I used it in similar battery powered circumstance, it was computer speakers and mp3 player so WAY less of a draw than theis would be.


1.yes, a high capacity/quality $50 smallish 3x4x7 lead acid battery.

2.efficient speakers (90+db get loud off very little power)/any mp3 player player and a sonic impact amp or the one i posted above.

both of my boxes can play 50% louder and 80% cleaner then a store bought boombox, and up to 20 hours without a charge.

no need for solar, just charge overnight.


----------



## bLG (May 1, 2009)

I've been thinking about this idea too for a while.
the tough part is the cost of the solar panel.
If you can make the whole thing work off a 60 watt peak panel, you might have a chance at pulling off this one. Good luck!


----------



## SlipAngle (Oct 2, 2009)

Gel cell battery will be a lot lighter. I have been mulling over the idea as well.

I think I'm going to make mine out of fiberglass and use an Ipod Nano as the source.


----------



## brianalexander (Aug 2, 2009)

it might be hard to put that on your shoulder and groove to in public.... I'd like to see a picture of it though.


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm currently figuring out how to attach it to a samsonite saddlebag system I'm using on my motorcycle...although I'm adding a harddrive recording system as the source


----------

